# Battlefield V BUSTED - NO ANTI CHEAT!!!!!!!!



## purecain (Feb 5, 2019)

I remember absolutely loving battlefield, then the hacks started and the game was just turned into a pile of crap.

other cheaters would then blazingly post that I simply cant play the game, and that if I didnt like it I shouldn't play at all.
the sentiment has been exactly the same on virtually every bf game.
so I didnt play bf4 after buying it as it was full of cheaters. It was apparent that the same cheats worked with the newer games. nothing had been done to prevent cheating. on principle I missed out the star wars series and only bought battlefield V as a last try. EA will now be getting a letter from me demanding they pay back the 70pounds I payed out for this cheat fest....

at this point the devs should hold their heads in shame as the game is mostly only still played by cheaters.

The main reason the cheats still work is because at 20 - 40 pounds the DEVS are raising millions of pounds selling their cheats. these people are all involved the devs of the game and the devs of the cheats. thats why the cheating has never stopped in over 10yrs on BF.....
I want my money back for a start!

and heres the proof


----------



## FYFI13 (Feb 5, 2019)

You know, that's exactly how i feel about BF series. Bloody cheatfest.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2019)

This reminds me.    
Most BF streamers/channels are using bots and the kids watching think that it's legit gameplay.

Stay away from EA fps.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2019)

Cheating never stops. but I have seen a lot of hackers being banned through punkbuster throughout the years... The problem here is because EA has no plans to allow people to rent their own servers. there is currently no real way to deal with people who are hacking/botting. With private servers, there are occasionally mods and admins who play on them and will ban hackers from coming back before they eventually get picked up by punkbuster. EA/Dice are relying on their own form of anti-cheat and either that one guy they hire to review footage has been overworked and died so the bans have stopped or EA really just dont care.

EA/DICE have been throwing up nothing but excuses when it comes to the server rental programme. EA doesnt want it because they dont think it will get them a return on investment while DICE's excuse was that they would have to redesign part of the game to be able to run with private servers and all the other business that comes along with it.

Im sure they have tonnes of money to spare but even they dont see the game having any longevity.

without private servers being 'looked after' by admins and mods. The issue with hackers/botters are far more noticeable because there is nobody to kick or ban them from the server


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 5, 2019)

Here is some advice: dont play it, stay away from EA. Its not rocket science, the company doesnt give a damn about the user base, the game will just get another release to part more fools with money. They do this with all franchises.

Anti cheat requires dedicated and continuous monitoring and moderation. That takes manpower, simple enough, and very few publishers actually make that investment. Blizzard is one that does... for as long as it might take.

Rampant cheating in any case will destroy online communities and it is very hard to turn that around. Ive only seen that in The Division which was a hackfest at laumch and took a year to get back on track.


----------



## 64K (Feb 5, 2019)

That's why I steer clear of almost all multiplayer games. I don't mind being beaten by a player that is better than me or they are trying harder so they deserve to win but it's the not knowing if I lost for those reasons or lost because someone was using a cheat. That just takes the fun out of it for me. It seems like every time there is a rating or ranking system it just attracts cheaters.

I even remember playing checkers/chess/backgammon on Yahoo games against other players back in the late 90s and people were using programs to cheat on that even. That was pretty pathetic.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2019)

That is one of the reason why i stopped playing almost every single online Game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is one of the reason why i stopped playing almost every single online Game.


Same here. It's just not worth it to build up a skill-set for a game and then get plowed under by cheaters.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 5, 2019)

Why develop/lease anti-cheat when the audience keeps buying the same lousy game every year?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> the audience keeps buying the same lousy game every year?



Maybe the the majority of the audience don't get tired  of getting owned by a Cheater or maybe it is masochism


----------



## Vario (Feb 5, 2019)

Back in 2013, BF4 felt pretty hacked up to me too.  I played a lot of the Metro and the Prison map and they seemed filled with aimbotters and wallhackers. It wasn't as bad for me back in 2011 on PS3 console BF3 and later in 2014-5 on PC BF3.  Maybe the hackers had moved on for PC's BF3 by the time I started playing it a bit in 2015, EA had provided BF3 for free "on the house" and I found it was a lot more fun than 4 on PC.

I didn't buy BF5, BF1, and I actually bought BFHL because it was cheap from  a key site, like around $10, and I enjoyed the stupid hijinx of the beta.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ive seen it in BF3 and that was all I needed. One strike you're out in my book when it comes to cheating. There will always be a very tiny minority but if you meet hacks in more than one game out of every 10-15, take it as a clear sign to run away fast. If you cannot combat cheating, your shit aint worth playing, and if you rely on new releases to clean house, you dont understand online gaming. What needs to be done is 'one fell swoop' consisting of a massive ban wave and a new client that cleans house - and keeps it near-spotless.

Keep that in mind, I'd say... benefit of the doubt is no good here (as in buying yet another sequel).


----------



## purecain (Feb 6, 2019)

lol it changes the game for me. I become a sole cheat hunter on a mission for revenge....you only have to look at my kill death rate to see ive been hammered a little by the cheaters and not given up. it does make you sharp against normal players...
ive never cheated personally so I just cant relate to people using hacks. I had a few players on hunt tell me they were amazing and then it became obvious they were switching on hacks to spot the other hunters and get shots off... I think the cheaters are missing out, as they will never get good! or know what it feels like to be truly skillfull.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 6, 2019)

Those are some lofty claims that the devs build the cheats.


----------



## purecain (Feb 6, 2019)

think about the money involved... go check out the sites selling updated hacks... its big money. they have to be involved... but then i'm an eternal cynic...


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 6, 2019)

The likely cause is they don't care.  The money gained from selling the hacks don't make up for the lawsuits when discovered.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 6, 2019)

purecain said:


> think about the money involved... go check out the sites selling updated hacks... its big money. they have to be involved... but then i'm an eternal cynic...



Those are scam sites. Most cheats are available publicly on forums and such.

I found some nice multi-hack for CS:GO for a friend of mine who kept whining about cheaters. He's cheating for 2 months now, he plays it every day, still not banned.

If you can't beat them... just find a better cheat then what they have.


----------



## hat (Feb 6, 2019)

That might be a good way to make money in the short term... but when your games are constantly overrun by hackers and people get tired of that, you start losing your playerbase. At worst, I think there might be the possibility of a lack of effort working on weeding out cheaters because when they _do_ get caught, they can just re-buy the game. But, you wouldn't want a system that works _too_ well, otherwise nobody would be re-buying the game cause they'll just get busted again. 

That said, I've seen a lot of people get accused of hacking when I thought they were legit. I've been accused of it myself (and no, I wasn't cheating). In addition, I find the idea of using hacks to "hack the hackers" laughable at best. Now someone is _definitely_ hacking just because they _think_ someone is hacking. Not saying there aren't cheaters out there, but I'm sure there's not as many as there are made out to be. 

Not being able to run your own server is utter garbage, though. I probably wouldn't buy a game based on that alone... not just because I might want to run my own server (though I have in the past, it was pretty cool), but also because I might like somebody else's server. When you run your own server, you get to set it up the way you want and create your own atmosphere... and that's what you get to experience as a player. In my experience playing multiplayer games, people generally hop around from server to server until they find one (or a few) they like, and frequent those. When you're relying entirely on soulless corporate servers, you don't get that. It's also one of the reasons why I prefer PC gaming to console gaming... so when you're selling a PC game and you don't allow people to host their own server, you are shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2019)

purecain said:


> I become a sole cheat hunter on a mission for revenge....



I hear you.
i did the same when i used to play DOOM 2016.



hat said:


> In addition, I find the idea of using hacks to "hack the hackers" laughable at best. Now someone is _definitely_ hacking just because they _think_ someone is hacking. Not saying there aren't cheaters out there, but I'm sure there's not as many as there are made out to be.



Yeap maybe it's  laughable but at least i/we had fun humiliating a Player that everytime he/she joined a Match just ruined it.

If i hunted a Player i was 200% sure he/she was cheating.

Like this one:
https://steamcommunity.com/id/Instinckt


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 6, 2019)

Yea, EA can rot.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow guys. You are really letting this get to you. There is nothing to be gained here at all... you won't win and are wasting quality time to get back at nobodies. Thats just giving them way too much credit IMO


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 7, 2019)

I skipped BF4 due to the hacking...then bought BF1 thinking it might have changed...nope. As of now I will not buy another BF game again. Plenty of other games to play and not want to throw my mouse through my monitor.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 7, 2019)

Ah BF2 multiplayer also but less. A lot of playing admins back then.


----------



## spectatorx (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm playing bf series since bad company 2, except hardline final but played this one in beta and kinda enjoyed it. In all these years there were literally few cases which i can count on fingers of a single hand where any player or group of players was just suspicious to say the least.

I spent literally over 1k h in bc2, literally few hours in bf3 as this one to me was bad and not enjoyable at all, in bf4 i spent 150h only to unlock one sniper rifle and one attachment to that specific rifle, otherwise it would end up the same way as bf3, to me both games were same bad. On the other hand i really enjoy bf1 and i find it amazing to my preferences, spent in it already 100h and going to spend some more. BFV is something what i plan to purchase once it will be available anywhere at 15 euros or less, that's how much i'm willing to spend on this game as bfv feels to me as patch/mod to bf1.

Back on cheaters... the only suspicious and amusing thing is that players with LMGs can usually gun me down from other end of the map with ease while i barely can see them with sniper rifle (i mainly play with sniper rifles). Also there is plenty of my teammates much closer to them but no, they spray towards me and their recoil is minimalistic. I found it common across all bf games i played.


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2019)

spectatorx said:


> I'm playing bf series since bad company 2, except hardline final but played this one in beta and kinda enjoyed it. In all these years there were literally few cases which i can count on fingers of a single hand where any player or group of players was just suspicious to say the least.
> 
> I spent literally over 1k h in bc2, literally few hours in bf3 as this one to me was bad and not enjoyable at all, in bf4 i spent 150h only to unlock one sniper rifle and one attachment to that specific rifle, otherwise it would end up the same way as bf3, to me both games were same bad. On the other hand i really enjoy bf1 and i find it amazing to my preferences, spent in it already 100h and going to spend some more. BFV is something what i plan to purchase once it will be available anywhere at 15 euros or less, that's how much i'm willing to spend on this game as bfv feels to me as patch/mod to bf1.
> 
> Back on cheaters... the only suspicious and amusing thing is that players with LMGs can usually gun me down from other end of the map with ease while i barely can see them with sniper rifle (i mainly play with sniper rifles). Also there is plenty of my teammates much closer to them but no, they spray towards me and their recoil is minimalistic. I found it common across all bf games i played.



At least in BC2, I could do the same with LMGs, or even shotguns. I believe it was the NS-2000 that could kill in a single hit, even way across the map, with magnum ammo and slugs. Two hits max... but one was usually enough. LMGs are pretty accurate actually, when you're not running around firing full auto from the hip. Get prone, or even crouch, zoom in and take 1-2 shots at a time, and you will keep good accuracy. Even better with upgrades like marksman and a 4x scope.

Now I feel like I want to go play BC2...


----------



## spectatorx (Feb 7, 2019)

hat said:


> At least in BC2, I could do the same with LMGs, or even shotguns. I believe it was the NS-2000 that could kill in a single hit, even way across the map, with magnum ammo and slugs. Two hits max... but one was usually enough. LMGs are pretty accurate actually, when you're not running around firing full auto from the hip. Get prone, or even crouch, zoom in and take 1-2 shots at a time, and you will keep good accuracy. Even better with upgrades like marksman and a 4x scope.
> 
> Now I feel like I want to go play BC2...


Do this! I recently played few matches in bc2 and it is still a great game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2019)

WhiteNoise said:


> I skipped BF4 due to the hacking


What hacking?


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 24, 2019)

purecain said:


> I remember absolutely loving battlefield, then the hacks started and the game was just turned into a pile of crap.



I wonder two things about that:
1) Who installed the anticheat software in my programs folder then???
2) Why do people have fun cheating? I dont get it... If I cheat I lose interest within minutes.


----------



## hat (Feb 24, 2019)

I admit to having cheated in GunZ Online back in my younger years... probably for the same reasons as people cheat in games like Battlefield. You would level up and gain money from killing your enemies to buy better stuff... much like you rank up and unlock things in Battlefield. Without the cheats, I was actually a decent player (not great, but decent) but I was impatient and I wanted all the cool stuff right away, so I would just cheat and make everyone else's game shit because I wanted to level up fast. I suspect most of your cheaters in Battlefield etc are also young kids with the same mindset.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 24, 2019)

let us make our own servers like we used to, then we can have mods and deal wih the cheats our selfs. yes its a lot of work for the mods but worth it, especially if you make a team/clan.

we did this with swat 4 and id spend 80% of my time spectating banning and uploading vids . "had to record evidence for when the cheaters claimed they didnt cheat on the forums."
but that made our server a popular one and in turn our team large, which meant we could modorate it 24/7


----------



## hat (Feb 24, 2019)

One of the mighty advantages PC gaming has over console gaming, that is... or was. The ability to run your own server is a magnificent thing. Why in the blue hell they would remove that is light years beyond me...


----------



## FYFI13 (Feb 24, 2019)

Imagine, i was about to get exited about Apex Legends, but then i realized: EA, Origin, Cheat-fest


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 24, 2019)

Seriously, if you think people cheat then do not play it. If they Cheat then they CHEAT vote with your money. But to have to listen to you, I'll play what game I want. BF4 hardly seemed like anyone cheated but saw many claim they were. BF3 I enjoyed very much the docks, I loved that map. 
 Next time I'll just block people trying to influence my money, when I upgraded I could tell my computer was faster but still not the fastest in BF4.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2019)

hat said:


> I admit to having cheated in GunZ Online back in my younger years...


I'll admit to it too, but for a different reason. I did it to mess with people. Usually my friends. There were times I'd go out of my way to piss off a cocky jerk. Good times.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 24, 2019)

purecain said:


> think about the money involved... go check out the sites selling updated hacks... its big money. they have to be involved... but then i'm an eternal cynic...


No, you're an eternal conspiracy theorist. This is like 4th thread by you I've seen thus far where you rave about something you have absolutely no proof of or a clue about.

Yes there are cheats and cheaters, but hardly as much as wackos of your kind claim.


----------



## purecain (Feb 25, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> No, you're an eternal conspiracy theorist. This is like 4th thread by you I've seen thus far where you rave about something you have absolutely no proof of or a clue about.
> 
> Yes there are cheats and cheaters, but hardly as much as wackos of your kind claim.


ha ha your obviously one of those people that have access to higher levels of knowledge... I will bow down to your superior intellect.... grow up!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> No, you're an eternal conspiracy theorist. This is like 4th thread by you I've seen thus far where you rave about something you have absolutely no proof of or a clue about. Yes there are cheats and cheaters, but hardly as much as wackos of your kind claim.





purecain said:


> ha ha your obviously one of those people that have access to higher levels of knowledge... I will bow down to your superior intellect.... grow up!!!


Both of you, behave.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Both of you, behave.


but the popcorn is ready!


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 25, 2019)

Ah yup this is why I avoid all online games I just can't be arsed with little cheataholicks who couldn't shoot an enemy in the face at point blank with out their cheats enabled


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Ah yup this is why I avoid all online games I just can't be arsed with little cheataholicks who couldn't shoot an enemy in the face at point blank with out their cheats enabled


The problem isn't really with the casual cheating for fun, it's the competition cheating, cheating for stats, ranking, and other stuff. EA's Star Wars Battlefront is a perfect example. Just not cool.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 25, 2019)

games are fun, cheating is only fun for the cheaters.. if the game isnt fun for you without cheats move on, if it is fun without cheats dont cheat.
Seen more than 1 game die a death because of cheaters. and most of those were not competition cheating.

I dont see any way to argue cheating online is fun when all it has ever done is decimate the player base, leaving the cheats to play among them selfs then all of a sudden its not fun any more and then the cheaters leave and the game is dead.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> games are fun, cheating is only fun for the cheaters.. if the game isnt fun for you without cheats move on, if it is fun without cheats dont cheat.
> Seen more than 1 game die a death because of cheaters. and most of those were not competition cheating.
> 
> I dont see any way to argue cheating online is fun when all it has ever done is decimate the player base, leaving the cheats to play among them selfs then all of a sudden its not fun any more and then the cheaters leave and the game is dead.


Good points.


----------



## hat (Feb 25, 2019)

Lex's comments kinda hold some water. Cheating in Borderlands 2, for example, isn't nearly as bad as cheating in Battlefield. You could, for example, rig slot machines to always spit out legendary weapons, or give yourself stupid bonuses strong enough to kill Terramorphus in one shot. There's plenty of people against it, but plenty of people don't mind either... and nobody's day is really ruined over it.

I actually created such a cheat once for GunZ Online. Eventually, they came out with a Quest mode, that is, you fight against monsters in a PvE environment. I could simply edit one of the game files and set a bunch of values to 0, which made you immortal vs monsters, but once you entered Deathmatch, my cheat did nothing for you. I felt this was a good way to make Quest mode easy, which would give players a nice boost in experience and money (and possibly a few mediocre boss drops) without ruining anyone else's game. And generally nobody was opposed to having me in their Quest party, even though I was immortal. They actually liked having me around. And if they didn't, I would respect that too and not mess with their game. Of course, apply the same hacks to Deathmatch mode and a lot of people would very quickly get tired of you...


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 25, 2019)

i understand some cheats in single player games "mostly ones to skip quests because bethesda games get stuck".
but even in single player games i dont comprehend cheating.

lets use skyrim as an example..
if you cheat and make your person invulnerable with all the best gear and super enchants, your not going to enjoy the game as much as if you had worked towards those things and leveled up your skills to be able to do them.
And its a slippery slope. 1st you may just use god mode so you can carry your loot back to the store.
then you use it to kill that 1 hard opponent.
then you figure il just give my self the gold i need rather than take this stuff to sell.
Then you think well il just give my self that sword i wanted to buy or the dragon bones i needed to make that armour.
the next thing you know you have eliminated all the nuances of the game that made it a game. and all your doing is running back and forth from a to b watching the story progress..

And the worst thing about that is. When you go back to skyrim a few years later thinking il play with no cheats and enjoy it this time. it wont be long till you have Just given your self that 1 weapon you need at the start.
and if you come across a small difficulty spike, well its god mode... and you are already back on that slippery slope.

i have seen it happen and it's a crutch people dont need. people who are genuinly bad at the game just need to try again, its how we get better at anything. cheating just removes that growth potential from them. and the people who are good at the games will just casually ruin their own fulfilment without even realizing it.

yes i used cheats in doom years ago, no clip was fun to explore the levels with. but can i say i finished that game ??? i honestly dont know if i did without cheats any more. what i do remember thogh is finishing the 1st chapter "spoiler you die at the end of that" re loading and trying it again in god mode thinking i was not supposed to die.
So i must have used god mode prior to that or i wouldnt have tried to use it before seeing the stupid credits tell me the chapter ends there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> but even in single player games i dont comprehend cheating.


Simple, when you've beaten the crap out of the game, it's fun to plug in cheats to have fun exploring and doing things you would never be able to otherwise.


Shambles1980 said:


> but can i say i finished that game ???


As long as you finish the game honestly the first time, then yes.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> As long as you finish the game honestly the first time, then yes.



dont remember if i ever did though lol.


----------



## hat (Feb 25, 2019)

re: Single Player - some people enjoy playing with cheats, some don't. As a kid I always had cheats on playing games like Quake, Quake 2, Doom, Unreal Tournament, etc... because I was a kid and I was just bad at games. Now, I'm decent at games I play a lot...

Sure, I usually find games more entertaining without cheats these days. That's because I'm not a little kid anymore and I can handle a little difficulty, and if there's no challenge at all, then there's no point. If I never take damage and can just spam infinite BFGs everywhere all I'm doing is looking for the next level to mindlessly slosh through...

Now, here's a perfect example: Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction. Though it's not really a cheat, once you beat the game the first time, you get to play again with almost unlimited money to call in cruise missiles on everything that moves if you wanted to. Or how about MGS? Wouldn't it be fun to just equip the Bandana and shoot Stingers at everything? Final Fantasy 7 can be even worse. By the end of the game, though it's not a cheat, the materia combos you can make put you on the level of a living god. Hell, you can be absurdly powerful even without any materia at all.

Point is, there's lots of ways to play games. One of them sometimes involves using cheats just to blow everything the hell up. That's one reason why cheat codes are often baked into single player games, or why you get rewards for completing games, like New Game Plus or something.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 25, 2019)

purecain said:


> ha your obviously


Ah, native speakers are always so much fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> As long as you finish the game honestly the first time, then yes.



Cheating is what makes PC gaming special in many ways. But that mostly applies to single player.

Why would a game have to be finished first? Its not like people see less of the story if they go through it with, for example, godmode or infinite ammo. Its also not like game achievements are worth anything, neither are trophies, and if you need that to somehow bolster your self esteem or represent value... time to seek help. Generally though I agree, its probably a better choice to finish a game normally first, but to each his own. The bottom line is, single player = you're not harming anyone else anyway.

Imagine Skyrim without the console... imagine GTA without the weapon cheats. These are the things that easily add dozens of hours to these games, they fit perfectly within the sandbox. Similarly, money cheats in strategy/building games. Hell, Cities: Skylines even offers unlimited resource cheats straight from the menu as baked in mods.

And in multiplayer it was always horrible, it was always reason to instakick or permaban if you had any form of control over it. Today, you're no longer an owner of anything but a slave/customer/account login, so the best you can do is reduce your number from the overall player count and punish the publisher by never buying said franchise again until they truly prove they can maintain an online community. _Or get a refund because anti cheat is supplied by the product and it does not work as advertised. _

If people really want their dedicated servers back, start a class action over online cheating, force publishers into a perfect storm and they will be forced to choose between a near-perfect cheat free environment or giving players back some control. In the end cheats ruin the usability of online product. I think it'd make a pretty strong case if backed by numbers.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 25, 2019)

In single player, if I'm in a rut, I just drop the difficulty level. Last cheat I used was 'noclip' in the original Doom games.


----------



## hat (Feb 25, 2019)

The only "cheat" I remember using anytime remotely recently is the w-tiem glitch in FFVII. That was mostly to get 99 elixirs, though, to feed to the magic pots at the end for lots of EXP/AP. I also remember a trader cheat in Stalker... taking out the bandits in the garage with a gauss rifle? Sure, why not!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 26, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Cheating is what makes PC gaming special in many ways. But that mostly applies to single player.


We have never agreed more.


Vayra86 said:


> Why would a game have to be finished first? Its not like people see less of the story if they go through it with, for example, godmode or infinite ammo.


For me, it's a bit of personal pride. There have been games where I used cheats to finish the first time through and others where I didn't.


----------



## hat (Feb 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> For me, it's a bit of personal pride. There have been games where I used cheats to finish the first time through and others where I didn't.



Same thing for achievements, I suppose.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 26, 2019)

well i may not comprehend it. and personally feels it detracts from the game especially if it has replayability. but if its just single player and you have fund doing it i guess theres nothing for me to complain about. but multiplayer cheating should be punishable with jail time.


----------



## hat (Feb 26, 2019)

Jail? Now I find that a bit excessive...


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 26, 2019)

nah i think its about right lol.. 2-3 months with maybe 1year if you were really bad. seems fair enough. 
or we can add up the time spent cheating then multiply that with how many people were in the game(s) and use that 
1 hour cheating x24 people had to suffer it = 1 day in jail. 
then i guess those people with 1000 hours in game with 64 players in a servers could en up in jail for over 6 years.. so bit of a mixed bag. but possibly a better system.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 26, 2019)

lul i got V with my 2060 and its not even worth the 0.00 I paid for it

No (effective)anticheat, no community run servers, no admins on the servers they do have
O this is gonna go all kinds of sideways
Battlefield V does have some basic obfuscation or rather did but it was bypass into the ground some time ago

https://www.unknowncheats.me/forum/battlefield-v/322234-nodice-pointer-manager-bfv.html


----------



## hat (Feb 26, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> lul i got V with my 2060 and its not even worth the 0.00 I paid for it
> 
> No (effective)anticheat, no community run servers, no admins on the servers they do have
> O this is gonna go all kinds of sideways
> ...


Sideways? You're too kind.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 26, 2019)

hat said:


> Sideways? You're too kind.


what can I say I am in a good mood watching dice publicly get humiliated always brightens my day


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 26, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> but multiplayer cheating should be punishable with jail time.


I have to disagree most strongly with that statement. It's not a crime and it's shouldn't be, for good reason.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 26, 2019)

O noes call the police

*downloads bafflefailed v multihack and goes to town*


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have to disagree most strongly with that statement. It's not a crime and it's shouldn't be, for good reason.


not seeing the "good reason", sure cheating in generall isnt illigal for most things, and thats especially true for more social past times "your not gonna go to jail for cheating at monopoly for instance". 

But cheating when it earns you or loses others money generally is illigal. "match fixing" so if my time is worth money, then wasting my leisure time by cheating in a game and also losing me money by making the game i want to play unplayable should be illigal.. not gonna happen i know, because it boils back down to gaming is a social style thing, now if bookies took bets on every single mp game that was running 24/7 yeah theyd make cheating illigal, but as it stands no one importaint losses out because of cheating so no one cares.


----------



## hat (Feb 26, 2019)

But that's part of the beauty of public servers. If you don't like a particular server or the people running it, you're free to play on another server.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 26, 2019)

but they all have cheats on them lol..
so bring back private servers.

edit:
i can edit but no longer able to reply to this thread


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 26, 2019)

Stay on topic.
Stop the off topic bickering.

Thank You.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 26, 2019)

Just to get back onto subject... @Shambles1980  jailtime for cheaters is probably the single worst use of taxpayers' money I could possibly think of


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 27, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> jailtime for cheaters is probably the single worst use of taxpayers' money I could possibly think of


Right. Cheating in online multiplayer is bad, but no one is actually being harmed IRL.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Feb 27, 2019)

this one of the reasons I have cut back in reviewing multiplayer games in favor of the single player campaign. Doom is a good example.


----------

